
Beastly Numbers (1996) [pdf] - ColinWright
https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~wkahan/tests/numbeast.pdf
======
abenedic
Since people on here really seem to like Unums as an alternative to floats. It
is maybe good to point out here that the author of this article has a long
series of critiques of them
like:[https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~wkahan/EndErErs.pdf](https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~wkahan/EndErErs.pdf).

------
oh_sigh
This is a postscript file, not a pdf

~~~
ColinWright
Tell the mods, they're the ones who changed the title and put the annotation.
Title as I submitted:

    
    
        Two computers, designed by
        different people, upset by
        the same numbers. (1996)
    

I thought my title was more descriptive, and it's taken from the abstract of
the paper rather than just quoting the paper's title.

~~~
ColinWright
Downvoted? Really? I wonder if that was done after the mods also changed to
the link to point at the pdf instead of the PS file originally submitted.

There are times I really don't understand people on HN. I don't care about the
downvote, because I don't care about the karma, I just don't understand why
people would downvote this.

<fx: shrug />

People are weird - I guess I will never understand some of them. But as an
engineer at heart, a model-maker and problem solver, it's like sandpaper on
the brain when people act in ways that mystify me, and for which I have no
effective, working model.

------
fjarlq
Correct link:
[https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~wkahan/tests/numbeast.pdf](https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~wkahan/tests/numbeast.pdf)

~~~
ColinWright
The link I gave works perfectly well, why do you claim that this one is "more
correct"? It's the mods who incorrectly added "[pdf]" to the title.

